# where can I see a full list of WM resort locations?



## jerrybev (Jul 3, 2014)

I went to WM website and didn't see a full list of WM resort locations by city and state.  Also, never stayed at a WM.  How  do they compare to Wyndhams?
better? same? less quality?
thanks for reply.
jerry whitfield
Winston salem, NC


----------



## presley (Jul 3, 2014)

When you are on the WM website, click resort gallery on the left.  A map comes up with all the locations.  You can click a state from there to see a closer view of where each is located.

I haven't stayed at a Wyndham.  I have found WM to be above average than many timeshares, but significantly below Hilton, Four Seasons, Westin.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

Big differences, are that Wyndham puts curtains on the windows, Worldmark doesent, Worldmark includes a spice pack in the kitchen, Wyndham doesnt.Wyndham provides shampoo and conditioner, mouth wash and body lotion,,Worldmark does not..  Wyndham puts a tv in every bedroom, Worldmark does not. Worldmark uses murphy beds a lot...Wyndham not so much
Recently Wyndham had to take 400 excess units in 11 resorts from Worldmark. but before they were put into the Wyndham reservations system Wyndham had to spend millions to bring them upto Club Wyndham standards

In my limited experience if I was to compare timeshares to cars, neither one is a Mercedes or Lexus, Worldmark gives me an  economy car, kind of feeling, Wyndham is more of a luxury car wanna be.  (and this is a gross generalization, there are all kinds of exceptions) at Avenue Plaza for example every room is furnished the same.


In terms of value for you maintenance fee dollars, Worldmark wins, hands down


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know if it is going to be done throughout all of the WorldMark resorts, but three of the WorldMark resorts we have stayed at in the past year have added pull down shades in the bedrooms, in addition to the normal blinds.  A common complaint about WorldMark has been the poor light blocking capability of the blinds. The shades are a big improvement.

Additional TV's might also be coming.  We were at the WorldMark West Yellowstone resort last week and it had the normal TV's in the living room and master bedroom, and also had a TV in the second bedroom. That is the only WorldMark resort where I have seen the third TV.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2014)

I have never stayed at a Wyndham but I do own at Worldmark, Starwood and Marriott.  

Pros of Worldmark:
- Many resorts in prime and city locations in the west coast.  I haven't seen that in any other timeshare chains.  
- Easy booking, no reservation or cancellation fees.  For many of the resorts, you can easily book for a couple of days at short notice.  For the hard to book resort, booking at 13 month is not as painful as booking at 12/8 month mark at Starwood or 13/12 month mark at Marriott.
- Great value as maintenance fees are very low.
- Good and warm customer service.  I pick a Worldmark customer service person, whether on the phone or at the resort over a Starwood or Marriott rep any day.

Cons of Worldmark: 
- Not as nice as Starwood and Marriott.  
- Standards vary widely across Worldmark resorts.  For example, the one at Windsor is very nice and the ones in Las Vegas area are older and are a bit closer to a Cat 2/3 Marriott Residence Inn/Courtyard.  
- Resorts in cool places do not have air-conditioning, like those in coastal Oregon and British Columbia, Canada.


----------

